# Dragonfly Facelift



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am liking it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

I am ready to have Seadeck installed on my 16 skiff.
Would you mind telling me who did that great job for you.
Great looking skiff!
HabanaJoe


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> I am ready to have Seadeck installed on my 16 skiff.
> Would you mind telling me who did that great job for you.
> Great looking skiff!
> HabanaJoe


Ocean Grip in Sarasota did it.  From what I have researched, they sell the exact same product and do the same custom work, but Ocean Grip is more affordable. Definitely worth getting a quote from if you are in the market for non-skid decking.

http://oceangrip.com/

I had my kayak done by them before I decided to pull the trigger on my skiff to test the quality of their work. It was excellent so I moved forward with my skiff.

This is what they did to my Hobie:









I am picking up the boat tomorrow, they will be finishing the rear floor and gunnel pads in the morning.  I will make sure to post pictures of the finished boat.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks amazing Jose. Great choice and great work by Ocean Grip.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks great and I'm glad to see a company trying to stick it to seadeck. They are downright crazy for what they charge. Will certainly be looking at this stuff in the very near future for my gheenoe.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks great. Nice design. That kayak is just awesome with the color choices.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is the finished product.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

That looks sweet !


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, it definitely looks great.

Could not be happier with the result


----------



## cor21e (May 4, 2011)

how much$


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That's is very attractive it's look like art. Too bad you have to slime her. How much weight did it add.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's awesome.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Looks Great [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]. It looks like a brushed finish instead of the "bumpy"
material they have on their website. Was that special order, or something they offer regularly.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks guys, I definitely walk into my garage from time to time to stare at my dragonfly. I cant wait for the weekend to get here so I can take her out again.



> how much$


Custom work, install, and all it was right under 2,600. It took 4 sheets to do. I also went with the brushed material vs the standard material which is 25% more $ than the standard stuff.




> That's is very attractive it's look like art. Too bad you have to slime her. How much weight did it add.


Not exactly sure, but its not significant at all. Boat still has the same performance specs as before.




> Looks Great [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]. It looks like a brushed finish instead of the "bumpy"
> material they have on their website. Was that special order, or something they offer regularly.


Its something new that they are offering, a brushed texture vs the dimpled texture. 

I like this stuff a lot more than the dimpled stuff. I used to have standard SeaDeck on my poling platform and brushed Ocean Grip is way more comfortable.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow really looks good!


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

> That's is very attractive it's look like art. Too bad you have to slime her. How much weight did it add.


I asked the guys from ocean grip and they said a sheet weights 3.6lbs. 4 sheets were used for my boat but not all of the sheet was used, their guestimate is 9-10 lbs for my boat.

I looked at my top speed again yesterday evening and I am still doing 38 mph as before.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That boat rocks show us picture of it on the water


----------

